# too many oats???



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Can i have whole oats soaked in water as my main source of carbs? i already have oats alongside my ommelette in the mornings and also in my two shakes. I want to have them alongside another two of my meals. so my daily intake will look like this:

meal 1: 3white 3 whole egg ommelette, 50g oats soaked in water, tsp honey

meal 2: chicken breast, greens,30g oats soaked in water (in seperate bowl)

meal 3: chicken breast, greens, 30g oats soaked in water (in seperate bowl)

meal 4: whey protein, 30g oats, tbsp p'nut butter, tbsp evoo, half pint semi skimmed milk, water

meal 5: protien source,greens carb source other than oats!

meal 6: same as meal 4

meal 7: 300g cottage cheese, no oats!!

Is this too many oats? i just find they are easy and convenient to eat at work.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I wouldnt say so, carbs are carbs, energy!!!

Oats have more carbs as a macro nutrient gram for gram than rice/pasta


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

plus they are cheeeeeap


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

I can just about stomach oats in the morning let alone every meal ur hardcore


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Big ape said:


> I can just about stomach oats in the morning let alone every meal ur hardcore


especialy in water ... that must taste rank ..


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

throw some low fat milk on them, the oats taste much better


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Big ape said:


> I can just about stomach oats in the morning let alone every meal ur hardcore


yes i am!!! http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/150675-tuna-smoothie.html


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Lukeg said:


> especialy in water ... that must taste rank ..


They are pretty tasteless mate! just like rice,pasta,spuds,etc


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

50g of oats a day bloat me to fcuk so i can only imagine what it will do to you bro


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

OMO think your better just eating the oats in the morning then eating baked potatoes and rice for your carbs through the day.

When you say oats in water do you mean drink them like a shake, I have it in my protein shake n the morning but other than that i like to eat my food, The chewing process and relses of digestive ensmes will help absorb and digest


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

good for reducing the risk of bowel cancer


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i have well over 100 120grams for breakie and was having same for supper but dropped that due to bloat


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> OMO think your better just eating the oats in the morning then eating baked potatoes and rice for your carbs through the day.
> 
> When you say oats in water do you mean drink them like a shake, I have it in my protein shake n the morning but other than that i like to eat my food, The chewing process and relses of digestive ensmes will help absorb and digest


I put them in a tub then cover in boiling water and add a little honey to taste, i chew my chicken and veggies!!! I do bloat but not enough to cause any discomfort and no more than i would on any other bulk.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Breda said:


> 50g of oats a day bloat me to fcuk so i can only imagine what it will do to you bro





retro-mental said:


> i have well over 100 120grams for breakie and was having same for supper but dropped that due to bloat


Out of interest, how did you two consume your oats? If raw, did you soak them or have them in milk? Im not one to indulge intolerances and such. But I found that not eating gluten containing foods, and only eating Gl free oats seemed to make digestion of them seamless. I did a few things to improve my general digestive health. But I have found that using Gl free oats really nice, I soak them in water for a short while and have them in yogurt/quark + flavor. I am not saying I am highly intolerant to things like wheat etc, as I sometimes like to eat them. But I would give it a go if you actually enjoy eating oats. I do, I love them!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

mine were as porridge with milk, whey, raisins and nuts


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> mine were as porridge with milk, whey, raisins and nuts


Sounds nice mate! If you like it, then it might be worth trying some Gl free ones. They are expensive, but it would also mean you could see if you did have any notable reaction to Gl (which would be a good thing to know IMO for general health reasons).


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Sounds nice mate! If you like it, then it might be worth trying some Gl free ones. They are expensive, but it would also mean you could see if you did have any notable reaction to Gl (which would be a good thing to know IMO for general health reasons).


Cheers green, will give it a go


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

what would be a typical reaction to Gl Green? bloat?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

young-pup said:


> what would be a typical reaction to Gl Green? bloat?


Its not something I know to much about to be honest. But I would expect bloating IBS type symptoms to be in the list. But depending, it could be all manner of things. I would say, if you have any undesirable/unusual symptoms or reaction after consuming Gl containing food/drinks, then you could try eliminating that food from what you ate, and leaving it out all together, or adding in a Gl free version to see if that helped. With oats there could be other reasons why it might cause bloating and etc as well though. I just found that by replacing my regular oats with Gl free ones, I had no bloating or digestive issues. A note though, would be I generally don't eat other Gl containing foods, so it made it easier to make the judgement on what the problem could be.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Just for anyone interested, I have been having a look into the problems with gluten, and it would seem that it's more accurately called Gluten Sensitivity and you may or may not have symptoms of it.

A little bit from wikipedia that might be of interest to people:

Gluten sensitivity

Gluten sensitivity (GS) belongs to a spectrum of disorders in which gluten has an adverse effect on the body. It can be defined as a non-allergic and non-autoimmune condition in which the consumption of gluten can lead to symptoms similar to those observed in coeliac disease or wheat allergy (other conditions which fall under the gluten-related disorders spectrum).

Gluten sensitivity is thought to affect approximately 6% of the general population [1]. Symptoms of gluten sensitivity include bloating, abdominal discomfort, pain or diarrhoea; or it may present with a variety of extraintestinal symptoms including headaches and migraines, lethargy and tiredness, attention-deficit disorder and hyperactivity, autism and schizophrenia, muscular disturbances as well as bone and joint pain [2] [3] [4] [5] [6]

Until recently, the terms gluten sensitivity and coeliac disease were used interchangeably in literature. However, emerging research is beginning to identify the differences that exist between coeliac disease and gluten sensitivity. If the medical history of a patient, along with clinical tests, rule out coeliac disease and wheat allergy, a diagnosis of gluten sensitivity can be considered. However, certain criteria need to be met before a diagnosis of gluten sensitivity can be confirmed (see diagnosis section).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gluten_sensitivity


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

have em as often as you want..if you can handle having to take a poo for every time u eat em lol


----------

